# The Larger Catechism with John Bower on Covenant Radio



## toddpedlar (Jul 8, 2010)

This afternoon, Bill Hill and I had a wonderful discussion with Dr. John Bower, author of a new book, The Larger Catechism: A Critical Text and Introduction, published by Reformation Heritage Books in March. Dr. Bower is an active contributor to the Westminster Assembly Project, whose chief editor is Dr. Chad Van Dixhoorn of Oxford University. The main purpose of the Westminster Assembly Project is the dissemination of works concerning the Assembly and its documents, its members and their correspondence and writings. The Project has many sub-projects in view, one of which is the publication of six works in a series entitled "Principal Documents of the Westminster Assembly", of which the work he wrote is the first. 

We spoke at length about the Westminster Assembly and the principal documents they produced, and in particular the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, and the Confession. Please check the Covenant Radio website soon, or subscribe via iTunes for this program.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2010)

Just started listening before I saw this post. It downloaded on my Zune. Sounds like you didn't see the scope of what this work encompasses. LOL


----------



## re4med (Jul 9, 2010)

> Sounds like you didn't see the scope of what this work encompasses.



?? Not sure I understand what you mean by this.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2010)

It's on my mp3 player from this AM but I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet.

When I learned of the topic from a couple of weeks ago when you announced it, I thought of Chris Coldwell's work in the same area: Catalog | Westminster Letter Press

It's interesting that Mr. Bower was working on this at the same time as Chris. Did he mention cross-pollinating with Chris at all? I also wonder how they compare.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 9, 2010)

Rich,
John's work is doctoral level stuff. He was kind in his preface in saying my work was very accurate but he went back to the originals while I rested my work with the film (which would have clarified only one smudge that I'm aware of). He also works with the first two printings and his is a "quad" comparison; my work is only with the MSS. I interact much more with later printings I would think. So they are complimentary I think. As far as timing, Chad asked me to make a transcription; John took up his thesis work after that as far as I'm aware.


----------

